# Human Allergic to Mouse Bites?



## LydiaMarie (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi! So, one of my male mice is quite territorial and bites me if I put my hands in his cage quickly without "greeting" and talking to him first, and sometimes even if I do. Needless to say, I get bitten pretty routinely (usually every week or two.) I've noticed that whenever he breaks the skin, I get a small red welt similar to a mild bee sting. Today he bit my knuckle and I got a worse reaction than normal -- its quite red and swollen and I can't bend my finger fully. I've attached photos (taken about 1 hour after being bitten).































I don't think it's anything serious, but I was wondering if this is normal and anyone else here has had a similar reaction. I'm thinking I may be allergic to mouse saliva or something. I don't have any reaction to them crawling on me or anything, but my mom does get hives from their tiny claws scratching her skin as they climb, so perhaps this is related?

Anyway, I'm very curious now and would appreciate any info. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trishland (May 15, 2017)

My mice usually don't bite, but my friend has one agressive mouse and everyone has a swollen finger after her "attack" too, so I don't think it's allergy.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

This happens to me, too. I had a male just like that and have been bitten by a few others beside him, and my finger ends up swollen till the next day. Same thing with the hives, if I let them crawl on me, I get little red bumps and rashes, but not very badly. My rats did the same thing though even worse and apparently it does have to do with their pee and saliva that they coat themselves with. Gloves and washing contact areas, especially hands, helps me.


----------



## LydiaMarie (Feb 23, 2015)

Trishland, that's good to know; thank you.

Cheshire Gleam, I used to have rats and they were worse for my mom in terms of hives, too. Interestingly, my mom could hold them in her hands and it wasn't an issue, but the second they climbed up her arm she got hives. That makes sense that it would have to do with pee and saliva -- my mom is also allergic to horse and cat saliva (cat allergies are caused by a protein in their saliva). Thanks for the tips!

The actual puncture wound from the bite is completely healed -- it was very small and pretty shallow in the first place -- and the swelling has disappeared. I went swimming the day after I was bitten and that seemed to help a lot in reducing the swelling. However, the soreness has continued and in fact spread to include my whole finger and part of my palm. This is typical for me -- the area seems to remain sore for a couple days after it is no longer swollen. This one is taking a bit longer to heal, but I think that's because it was on my knuckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

If I get bitten, it also remains sore for a few days. I've not been bitten by too many females and it's different for everyone, but male bites tend to take longer to reduce in soreness in swelling, maybe because their pee is stronger. Could just be my experience. As for rats, nearly any contact expect for petting them causes a reaction, namely hives, and if I kiss them or touch my lips before washing my hands, they get really swollen. That thankfully only last a few hours. Anyway, glad to hear you're doing better.


----------

